# can you use a ipod shuffle for an aux input?



## unknowledgeable (Oct 4, 2006)

hi

My car radio is currently bust and so am thinking about getting a new one. don't wanna spend too much, but then i saw one with an auxillary input and thought that i could attatch up my ipod shuffle, so it might be worth spending the extra few quid. so the questions is, as the title suggests, would the shuffle work as an auxillary input through it's headphone jack?

any input or suggestions greatly appreciated

dave


----------



## wheeliedart (Feb 12, 2006)

FM transmitters are cheap


----------



## petraman (Nov 10, 2006)

Although FM Transmitters are cheap, it really depends on where your antenna is located, and also the sound quality is horrible compared with a direct connection. If you go the aux-input route, yes you can hook up your ipod, but you will need at LEAST 7 feet of mini cable (male to male). It'll sound excellent and you won't need to buy anything expensive


----------

